# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Dochter van 10 is duizelig misselijk hoofdpijn en pijn in haar buik

## [email protected]

Mijn dochter van 10 heeft al maanden deze klachten.
Bloedonderzoek heeft tot nu toe niks opgeleverd ,knoarts niet en geen allergie. Ze kan hierdoor al weken niet naar school, sinds 2dagen hoge koorts.
Wie heeft er tips?
We kunnen pas over 3 weken naar de kinderarts en we zijn ten einde raad.

----------


## johan26

Hoe is de allergie test verlopen? Via de huisarts? Zo ja, dan meteen een afspraak maken in het ziekenhuis om een bloedonderzoek te laten doen voor allergieen (ook voedseltolerantie laten onderzoeken). Want de allergietesten via een huisarts, de welbekende reacties via de huid, zijn niet betrouwbaar!

----------


## Petra717

Kijken wat is er allemaal al uitgewezen, dus wat is het allemaal niet... Ook kunnen de klachten ook heel ergens anders vandaan komen, waar je het totaal niet verwacht.
Je kan ook proberen om eerst van 1 klacht de oorzaak te achterhalen.. bijvoorbeeld de duizeligheid. Duizeligheid is zeer onprettig, uw dochter kan het gevoel hebben dat ze flauwvalt en daarom harder werken om zichzelf staande te houden, en zo misselijk worden en hoofdpijn krijgen, omdat ze zich meer inspand dan nodig... Het hoeft zo niet te zijn. Maar de ene klacht kan wel het gevolg zijn van een andere klacht. 

Succes! 
petra

----------

